# My GSP



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's my green spotted puffer. I have had him for almost 3 weeks now. He's in a brackish tank that is slowly being raised to appropriate levels. The first shot is of when I first got him. He had a slight fungal infection on his tail and a big cut on his side, I had to talk the pet store into selling him to me. Now he's very green and happy. The tank below his 29 is used for raising up his ghost shrimp and snails, it's only a 5g.

enjoy and let me know what you think.

1st pic is of him trying to bite a ghost shrimp that just darted away, 2nd is of his tank and the 5g below it, 3rd is of him when i first bought him, last shot is of him attacking a snail.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i hate u...thats my second favorite puffer...its brackish rite? grr nice pics tho...real nice fish


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lookin nice and fat.


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

how big of a tank should those little monsters be held in if you only have one?


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Really bright colors now! It is recommended 30g for a 6" adult.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys and girl. I followed Pufferpunk's advice and he has been doing great. Kfizzly he is in a brackish tank and will be full marine once he is 4"+.


----------

